# New move!



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a close to 1 yr old cock bird who has set his sites on my Tailfeather-my fav hen! She's an older lady (08) and is already happily mated. That doesn't keep Chi from relentlessly pursuing her. Her mate, Valiant, is a low man on the totem pole and Chi is fairly dominant. But Tailfeather likes her choice of mates and is not inclined to accept Chi's advances! Her first mate was a dominant male who sadly died and I think she chose Valiant because she wanted to boss him around a little. I will say that Valiant is the best foster dad around!
Any way, I thought Chi had pulled out all his "impress the lady" moves till this morning! Let me see if i can get a good description of this. He would let Tailfeather get a little distance from him, then spread his wings and tailfeathers, lye flat to the ground and somehow scurry with the speed of light up behind her! Damnedess thing I've ever seen! Wonder what he'll come up with next? Michael Jackson's moon walk?
He's been trying all summer. Lot's of other ladies to choose from but he loves him some Tailfeather! I just want to say "Chi, It's not gonna happen! Move on, buddy!"


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

May ve Valiant is thinking that somebody rescue me from this bossy lady  Yet the guys are at their best when pursuing a partner, they come out with all those steps, fluffs, streches, pouts and jumps


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

sreeshs said:


> May ve Valiant is thinking that somebody rescue me from this bossy lady  Yet the guys are at their best when pursuing a partner, they come out with all those steps, fluffs, streches, pouts and jumps


Aren't they so funny? And Tailfeather is like the Greta Garbo or Princess Di of the pigeon world. Regal, graceful, every inch a lady!


----------

